
The Managerial University: A Failed Experiment? - mathgenius
http://www.demosproject.net/the-managerial-university-a-failed-experiment/
======
PaulHoule
The group of people that really gets purged by the managerial university are
non-faculty who have roles that are not so well defined.

For instance, many universities have declared outright war on IT and library
staff.

------
egjerlow
The problem of a given leader or manager having to carry through some kind of
reform in order to put his or her stamp on their reign is frustrating.

A model where there are multiple top managers (a board or similar) is better
in this respect - you can still have changes but they might be more thought
through and not so obviously proposed as a reform just for the sake of
reforms.

Some sort of model where this drive for empty reform is eliminated by keeping
it a secret who actually does manage the institution (all administrative
employees are given the same title or whatever) was what I thought of as a
solution, but I suppose much of the incentive for being a manager is lost
then. Someone would have to be paid more than the others, which would make it
traceable who actually does the managing.

~~~
drjesusphd
Why does the manager have to be paid more?

~~~
egjerlow
Well, for the thought model I mentioned the manager would not get the benefit
of increased exposure and fame, so an increased pay seemed an easy replacement
incentive. If a good manager is somehow 'rare' (I have no idea) then I suppose
that they should be compensated somehow for their relatively rare skill.

------
hanief
From skimming the article it seems that I can't find the definition of
'managerial' that this article is based on. Can someone enlighten me?

~~~
nerdponx
This is the problem with a lot of longform essay writing. It takes so long to
get to the point that unless you wholeheartedly agree from the start you end
up skimming. This is why the abstract was invented. I didn't read this article
because there is no abstract, and the introduction is obtuse. I have better
things to do with my time and brainpower

~~~
EliRivers
I upvoted purely because you used the term "abstract", like an adult. Rare
form around here.

~~~
drjesusphd
I don't see that term being abused very much. Is there an endemic of people
using the term "abstract" like a child that I'm unaware of?

~~~
cokernel
I suspect that there is a tendency for people to use the term "tl;dr" when
what they're looking for is "abstract". But I don't know if that's what
EliRivers had in mind.

